# Problème d'ejection de CD sur Imac G5



## jules2601 (7 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,
je viens d'acquérir un Imac G5 SD.
Je suis en train de tout installé et voilà que l'ordi a gelé. Plus rien à faire. Je décide de forcer la fermeture en appuyant longuement sur le bouton start. Maintenant plus rien ne se passe.
L'ecran reste gelé en bleu et impossible d'ejecter le cd qui doit certainement etre à l'origine du probleme puisque j'entend des clac de temps en temps.
Quelqu'un a t il deja eu ce probleme.
Merci de votre aide
jules2601


----------



## jules2601 (7 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour encore moi
je viens de reussir à éjecter le cd qui étai rester bloquer dans l'ordi, maintenant, quand je redemarre, rien ne se passe, l'ecran reste gelé en bleu et rien ne monte, qq un sait il coment reussir a tout remettre en place
merci


----------



## djsebandseb (12 Juillet 2005)

hello......

je ne sais pas si tu as résolu ton probleme mais essaye de faire :

au demmarage de ta machine fais" option (alt), pomme, p+r" en meme temps cela fais 5 demarrage a la suite iil vide la memoire interne de certaine erreurs....


----------



## Berry (12 Juillet 2005)

djsebandseb a dit:
			
		

> hello......
> 
> je ne sais pas si tu as résolu ton probleme mais essaye de faire :
> 
> au demmarage de ta machine fais" option (alt), pomme, p+r" en meme temps cela fais 5 demarrage a la suite iil vide la memoire interne de certaine erreurs....




un seul "zboing" après celui du démarrage suffit, 5, c'est pour griller la carte mère... et je doute qu'un réinitialisation de la PRAM vienne à bout de ce qui semble être un lecteur défectueux

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=2238-fr


si ton iMac est sous garantie, ce qui semble être le cas, file directos au SAV


----------

